

Restaurateur Finds Retention in Overlooked Corner: Intellectually Disabled - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2011/12/26/china-restaurateur-finds-retention-in-overlooked-corner-intellectually-disabled/?mod=WSJBlog

======
quanticle
The problem with this article (like so many others about China) is that it
conflates the entirety of China with two cities: Shanghai and Beijing. The
vast majority of Chinese live outside these two cities, and the cities
themselves are significantly more modern and Western-oriented than other
cities or the Chinese countryside.

Taking attitudes in these cities to be representative of attitudes in China as
a whole is equivalent to taking the attitudes of Washingtonians, Los Angelenos
and San Franciscans and using them to approximate attitudes of Americans.

------
ebiester
I've seen fast food restaurants do this in the US to positive results. (I've
never seen a 100% staffed place, but they worked with local non-profits who
worked with the intellectually challenged.)

The advantage is a loyal workforce. The disadvantage is that these workers
have more difficulty with change and optimization, and often do not have the
same top-end speed in a rush. In a depressed economy such as this (on the low
end) it's possible to find motivated workers who don't have the same
challenges.

